# Help - looking for raging zombie sound



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi folks, 

I did a few search on the forum but i'm unable to find what i'm looking for.

I need a loud raging (yelling/trying to escape) zombie sound. not just a weak moaning zombie.

I need it for a new prop i'm putting together. 

Anyone got something like this ?


Thanks a lot.

Sam


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it the sound for the zombie trying to escape or one of it's potential victims?
I've never heard of a zombie yelling before, I always thought of them as brain dead so not actual words could or would be uttered (or screamed) by them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this one, but parts of it verge on amusing

http://www.freesound.org/people/Vosvoy/sounds/76773/

Some mad man sounds:

http://www.freesound.org/people/Timbre/sounds/86241/

Zombie yell:

http://www.freesound.org/people/ingej/sounds/92026/

Zombie beast:

http://www.freesound.org/people/Timbre/sounds/86247/


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know if it is what you are looking for or not, but the Call of Duty Zombie games have a lot of different zombie sounds. It may not be what you want, but youtube a few videos and see. I bet there are multiple sound boards out there for the zombie characters. Just another thought if you are still looking.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Poison props zombie cd, none better!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I second Poison Props. Adam's the best!

:coolkin:.


----------

